# Tattooed, newly vegetarian rock chick trying to go full fitness



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi all!

I am 24 year old female in London, 5'3 (162cm), 65kg at the moment. I've always been pretty average looking and average at everything else, but over the past year I've realised just how much I can accomplish by just DOING IT. I've managed to do such cool s**t after I stopped making excuses in my life, (in my career and overall happiness), and now it's time to change my body.

I can't stay motivated unless I feed myself with information. So, in February I started to read anything and everything scientific about training and nutrition. The more I found out about the food industry the more I realised how I really need to stop eating red meat, which then has been moving more into plant based proteins. This I find kind of surprising, a bit challenging but also rewarding as the economic consequences of meat eating are just so dire. On the other hand, it's a bit challenging for a newbie to try and find all protein in plant based foods (I do eat fish and eggs, sometimes chicken.) I supplement with fish oil, whey protein powder, probiotics and L-Glutamine.

My training I started by bulking, because I know myself well enough that if I start to restrict myself by leaning out first, I will probably fail. I did about 1850 kcal a day, working out intensely with heavy weights 5 times aweek. I focus on the bikini muscle groups, so delts, booty, legs, lats... did bulking for 8 weeks and now I've done my first week of calorie deficit of 1600 kcal and adding a bit more cardio. Training will still be high intensity and weightlifting-focused. I've never really been on a (successful) cut so this should be interesting...

Here's some before and afters of my 8 week program which I made myself by mixing and matching my favourite movements. I watch a lot of YouTube (Amanda Bucci, Lauren Drain etc) where I get new ideas to keep my workouts fresh.

Fitness can be pretty lonely for someone as introvert as myself, in a city like London, so hoping to get some support and find likeminded people on this forum.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Heya welcome to the forum!

And thanks for the topless photo.

You're looking quite good. What's your goal?


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Tomahawk, thanks and LOL!

What are my goals is one great question. Right now it isn't something tangible like measurements, because I don't really know what to expect when this fat starts to really give way to what's underneath. Changing my overall lifestyle to a healthy, active and yes good looking body in a sustainable way is now the main goal - and seeing if "fit for the summer" is actually an urban myth 

In the long run I think I will return to calorie surplus to make more gains. Actually sculpting and changing the body conformation will be long term goals. Looks as a motivation isn't enough for me in the long run, so I will probably start something more "functional" in training to eventually, to see what my newly built muscles can actually DO as opposed to just look. What this is yet I don't know but probably something really random because that's just who I am.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

That's a good mindset to have, long-term functional results. The "I'm on a diet to get in shape for summer" mentality never leads to an effective sustainable lifestyle.

I'd recommend adding strength training to your workouts. Work on the big lifts: Bench press, rows, squats, pull ups, deadlifts. That gives you an easy way to track your muscle and strength gain without messing about with measuring tape, and gives you some nice goals to work on.

To stay functional, make sure you do a lot of high intensity cardio (look up MMA conditioning workouts), get some good core workouts, some stretching.

You're fairly lean at the moment, but if you want to get slimmer, reduce your carbs to 50-100 grams a day. Make sure you get enough protein; 100-150 grams a day is a good amount for your body weight.

Remember, slow and steady wins the race. If you have any questions, just ask, loads of knowledgeable people on here.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Also if you want motivation and support, etc. consider starting a journal in the "Member Logs" section, it's a great way to monitor your own progress, a bit of motivation, and get feedback and advice.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Seems like you're nice and positive about stuff. You lose points for being a veggie though. :lol:

Enjoy the forum, there's some very knowledgeable people on here and you'll find answers to any questions you may have. Expect loads of banter (especially from posting up a topless puc straight out of the blocks), but it's all harmless and what makes this place so good.

P.s. Is it just me or did you get shorter in the 2nd pic too?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Welcome  .



Lissuw said:


> So, in February I started to read anything and everything scientific about training and nutrition.


 With this in mind I'll just mention some good people to be listening to, in no particular order:

Lyle McDonald

Alan Aragon

Eric Helms

Brad Schoenfeld

Mike Israetel

Jeff Nippard

Layne Norton


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Expect loads of banter (especially from posting up a topless puc straight out of the blocks), but it's all harmless and what makes this place so good.


 Don't discourage this!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome to the jungle. You won't be short of company on here, introvert or not, you'll get lots of attention


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Tomahawk said:


> Don't discourage this!


 Wouldn't dream of it.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks for the welcomes everyone! Starting a journal sounds exactly like something I should be doing so might just take that advice  Y'all boys seem to have topless pics too - let's practise that gender equality shall we :'D

Didn't actually look at any other womens introductions but I may have overestimated the transparency of girls' progress shots lol. Oh well, I like what I'm seeing so where's the fun if you don't share it?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello there

I'm in London too :whistling:

Give me a shout if you need a hand or two


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome to the UKM :thumb


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Started that training journal so let the banter begin -.-


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lissuw said:


> Started that training journal so let the banter begin -.-


 Welcome to UK-M! 

Points earned for the topless pic, I am all about genre equality :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pretty sure eating fish and occasionally chicken isn't vegetarian. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Pretty sure eating fish and occasionally chicken isn't vegetarian. :lol:


 This. lol


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> This. lol


 fair enough, though I've had chicken once in 2 months vs. before that almost every day.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> fair enough, though I've had chicken once in 2 months vs. before that almost every day.


 Just banter. You'll get used to it, you need a thick skin around here.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Lissuw said:


> fair enough, though I've had chicken once in 2 months vs. before that almost every day.


 Don't justify yourself, give him a dig!

Drunk on your birthday doesn't count.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lissuw said:


> fair enough, though I've had chicken once in 2 months vs. before that almost every day.


 It's easy enough to cut meat out all together, i haven't even had eggs for six months and stopped drinking milk 6 weeks ago too.

Been veggie since June last year.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Smitch said:


> It's easy enough to cut meat out all together, i haven't even had eggs for six months and stopped drinking milk 6 weeks ago too.
> 
> Been veggie since June last year.


 Awesome, go you  I don't do any cow's milk dairy products except the occasional sip of milk in coffee. Eggs I really like though.

I'm curious - what do you do for protein? I'm finding I'm depending on protein powders quite a bit which I'm not sure I like (but it is necessary), and I'm a relatively small female so my protein intake atm is like 140g. Can't even imagine what yours is and how do you get there?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Smitch said:


> It's easy enough to cut meat out all together, i haven't even had eggs for six months and stopped drinking milk 6 weeks ago too.
> 
> Been veggie since June last year.


 Thinking of doing this too TBF, albeit without losing the eggs and milk. :lol:

Had around five veggie days a week the last month or so, moving into it gradually.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I



Lissuw said:


> Awesome, go you  I don't do any cow's milk dairy products except the occasional sip of milk in coffee. Eggs I really like though.
> 
> I'm curious - what do you do for protein? I'm finding I'm depending on protein powders quite a bit which I'm not sure I like (but it is necessary), and I'm a relatively small female so my protein intake atm is like 140g. Can't even imagine what yours is and how do you get there?


 I use meat replacement foods like meat free mince, meat free meatballs and burgers etc, the Sainsburys own range is awesome and Linda mcCartney does some good stuff too. I'm 96kg and have about 150g protein a day on average, you'd be surprised at how little you need, used to have about 250g a day and don't see any difference now to then.

I used to eat a lot of red meat so got fats from there and also eggs, now it's things like almonds and avocado i get them from.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> Awesome, go you  I don't do any cow's milk dairy products except the occasional sip of milk in coffee. Eggs I really like though.
> 
> I'm curious - what do you do for protein? I'm finding I'm depending on protein powders quite a bit which I'm not sure I like (but it is necessary), and I'm a relatively small female so my protein intake atm is like 140g. Can't even imagine what yours is and how do you get there?


 I eat around 150g per day at 94kg, I do fine


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Thinking of doing this too TBF, albeit without losing the eggs and milk. :lol:
> 
> Had around five veggie days a week the last month or so, moving into it gradually.


 It's pretty easy, give it a go.

I tried it for a week cos my missus is veggie and then just carried on with it, eating out can be a pain but i eat so many more foods now that i wouldn't have dreamt of eating before.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

You mentioned Greek yogurt, that is a fair protein source. Not sure if you were mentioning it because you loved the taste or realised it's good for your goals...or both.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> Thinking of doing this too TBF, albeit without losing the eggs and milk. :lol:
> 
> Had around five veggie days a week the last month or so, moving into it gradually.


 That's awesome! I mean I do think meat is delicious, however the food industry is screwed and red meat production being probably the single biggest source of CO2 emissions so the only reason to eat meat is one's personal preference and I'm humble enough to understand my personal preference shouldn't count when the downsides are as massive as they are. AND now that I've been "vegetarian" for about 2 months, I actually understand this cliche of FEELING BETTER THAN EVER which is the biggest factor in this equation 

I'm quite sensitive to carbs, even though I only eat good carb sources. So to get that energy I'm pretty high on fats and protein hence why my protein intake is quite high.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lissuw said:


> That's awesome! I mean I do think meat is delicious, however the food industry is screwed and red meat production being probably the single biggest source of CO2 emissions so the only reason to eat meat is one's personal preference and I'm humble enough to understand my personal preference shouldn't count when the downsides are as massive as they are. AND now that I've been "vegetarian" for about 2 months, I actually understand this cliche for the first time in my life - I FEEL BETTER THAN EVER which is the biggest factor in this equation
> 
> I'm quite sensitive to carbs, even though I only eat good carb sources. So to get that energy I'm pretty high on fats and protein hence why my protein intake is quite high.


 Nuts and avocado are your friend for fats.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Smitch said:


> Nuts and avocado are your friend for fats.


 I eat both of them almost daily


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

in for glute spread


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Well i think it's great you're giving it a go. :thumbup1:

People are always surprised when they find out I'm veggie, it's not something i really talk about but when i take clients out at work there's generally bugger all on the menu for me to eat and people ask why I'm not eating a big steak or whatever as I'm a big lad.

It's funny how defensive people get, i tell them I don't eat meat and they question it, i say that i just don't eat it and they then go on in justifying why they eat meat as if they have some kind of guilt. If people wanna eat meat then they're free too, no skin off my nose.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Add Nutritionfacts.org to your FB feed and you'll find lots of interesting things out about being plant based.

James wong also posts a lot of good stuff about food storage n prep for maximum nutrient benefit.

I eat a fair amount of organic tofu fried tbh and when i can get it , tempeh <- strips of that fried in coconut oil are tasty a.f imho . add a. Green smoothie for breakfast and flavoured protein shakes intra and post workout ( plus aminos here n there ) then it's not hard to get your protein in. I live rural so backyard hens are everywhere ( no judging but the welfare of those lil feathered dinosaurs is on my radar. )

+1 for feeling healthier plant based ( i don't use the v word lol )

Enjoy your journey


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> in for glute spread


 You are disgusting mate you should be ashamed writing stuff like this


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Lissuw said:


> I'm quite sensitive to carbs, even though I only eat good carb sources. So to get that energy I'm pretty high on fats and protein hence why my protein intake is quite high.


 Are you timing your carb intake to your advantage ? Ie just prior to, during , after workouts? Helps me.

Other notions, maybe fasting 16/8 ? Fasting is so hot right now ( see the lively 7 day fast thread lol. Not advocating that btw )

The bulletproof style coffee thing can see you quite a long way through a day (and help with getting fat adapted)


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

gazzamongo said:


> Are you timing your carb intake to your advantage ? Ie just prior to, during , after workouts? Helps me.
> 
> Other notions, maybe fasting 16/8 ? Fasting is so hot right now ( see the lively 7 day fast thread lol. Not advocating that btw )
> 
> The bulletproof style coffee thing can see you quite a long way through a day (and help with getting fat adapted)


 I don't generally eat carbs (veggies with dinner only) after 6.

Yeah I've been reading that 7 day fast topic, some delicious drama there, will happily not take part in that topic


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Lissuw said:


> I don't generally eat carbs (veggies with dinner only) after 6.
> 
> Yeah I've been reading that 7 day fast topic, some delicious drama there, will happily not take part in that topic


 Cool. There's always berberine too 

I was hoping to get a thing or three answered there before it tumbles headlong into threadlock/ terminal apathy/suicides/other ?!?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> You are disgusting mate you should be ashamed writing stuff like this



View attachment IMG_1421.JPG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> View attachment 141408


 I am not ashamed to admit that I joined the UKM Order of the White Knights after the pole dancing photo on @Lissuw's log.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> I am not ashamed to admit that I joined the UKM Order of the White Knights after the pole dancing photo on @Lissuw's log.


 I literally laughed out loud so hard at this at work :'D loving my Order <3


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lissuw said:


> I literally laughed out loud so hard at this at work :'D loving my Order <3


 my sword is yours, m'lady.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Pretty sure eating fish and occasionally chicken isn't vegetarian. :lol:


 Reminds me of @vegmusclez chicken blended in a shake with berries doesn't count because you can't taste the chicken.

:lol:


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> I am not ashamed to admit that I joined the UKM Order of the White Knights after the pole dancing photo on @Lissuw's log.


 Waaait a minute,

there is a pole dancing photo ?


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

SimpleLimit said:


> Waaait a minute,
> 
> there is a pole dancing photo ?


 Yeah on the Lissuw's fatness < fitness journey topic on the members journals board


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

SimpleLimit said:


> Waaait a minute,
> 
> there is a pole dancing photo ?


 See you in there pal

oh and welcome lissuw


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Plate said:


> See you in there pal
> 
> oh and welcome lissuw


 shoudnt have been on that pissed up bend mate ! missed the boat !


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> shoudnt have been on that pissed up bend mate ! missed the boat !


 Always late to the party me pal downside of being a fvckin mess


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Plate said:


> See you in there pal
> 
> oh and welcome lissuw





Lissuw said:


> Yeah on the Lissuw's fatness < fitness journey topic on the members journals board


 Oh sht, you have to excuse my manners,

Welcome Lissuw,


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

@SimpleLimit thank you! Good to be here tbh. My Order needs to keep my training in order! I'm punny like that.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

lol a lass posts a side-boob and everyone loses their sh1t, priceless. You guys realise you can see fully nude ladies on tinternet right?

Welcome Lissuw.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> You are disgusting mate you should be ashamed writing stuff like this


 im a mod now so pipe down


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> im a mod now so pipe down


 Are you f**k


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Are you? f**k me


 thats 2 points mate, next time its a ban


----------

